# Dewalt 20v max or ridgid x4 combo kits.



## Sgtsirus (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new set. The set with the drill/driver and impact. Which do y'all think?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought this just before Christmas and love it so far.
http://www.blackrocktools.com/dewal...-impact-driver-combo-kit-3-0-ah-dck290l2.html


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought the ridgid 4 pc kit and love it. I was going to get milwaukee kit but our company bought 2 kits and both chucks messed up twice within 6 mths. The ridgid kit seems to be balanced well with plenty of power. Time will tell with all the stainless panels and misc equipment we install.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the 4 piece Dewalt 20v set. They work great. They are very good tools.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have lots of Rigid cordless gear. I find its all great and lasts pretty well. 
I personally hate DeWalt tools. I've burned up so many of those yellow pieces of crap over the years that I'll never buy another dewalt tool again. I've broken almost every type of tool that Dewalt has made:laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sgtsirus said:


> I'm looking to buy a new set. The set with the drill/driver and impact. Which do y'all think?


Rigid is actually made by Milwaukee . It's their lower end but still goo tools . I still love my dewalt 18 volt stuff though . I've had my eye on the dewalt 20 volt and Milwaukee M -18 line though . Nothing wrong with rigid though ! I know a guy who's been beating the hell out o a four piece kobalt combo set for two years , an they're still going strong . Sometimes you're just paying for the name , not the quality .


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I like my deWalt stuff I abuse them though.


----------



## Liqued (Aug 4, 2010)

Ill prefer Milwaukee, just be sure it has an all metal chuck. My vendor supplied me with 2 of the kits and that is all I have used since. One has been used hard for 2 years and still works and the other just has a handful of uses on it.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Our job boxes are supplied with mostly Hilti but my personal stuff and the stuff in my home is all Rigid.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Rigid is actually made by Milwaukee . It's their lower end but still good tools


Uhmm....kind of. They have the same parent company but are made in different factories.

The Ridge Tool Company and the "Ridgid" brand are owned by Emerson Electric Company. In 2003, Emerson Electric licensed One World Technologies (OWT) to manufacture Ridgid bench top and stationary woodworking power tools. Only the orange Ridgid power tools are manufactured by OWT. The Ridge Tool Company still manufactures the red Ridgid tools. 

OWT is a subsidiary of a Hong Kong company named TechTronic Industries (or TTI). TTI now also owns the Milwaukee, Ryobi and AEG brands. OWT has also manufactured tools for Metabo, Fein and Senco. 

Ridgid power tools are now manufactured by OWT in Asia (mostly China or Taiwan). As recently as 2006, a few Ridgid corded power tools (e.g., grinders, hammer drills, and jigsaw) were manufactured at the Metabo factory in Germany.


----------



## Sgtsirus (Dec 18, 2012)

I ended up going with the 20v max set. Got a friend that works at lowes so I was able to get the set cheaper than the ridgid. I really only wanted the drill/driver cause I have a Bosch 12v max impact and drill that I use mostly. Just needed something with a little more butt behind it for the bigger jobs.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

Milwaukee all the way. New 12v Fuel drivers/impacts coming out this week. Check it out...http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/m12-cordless-system


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

I never was a ridgid fan until about 2 months ago. My boss bought me the same kit you are eyeballing and it is awesome. The ergonomics are great, the rubber padded batteries are great, the addition of a flashlight only trigger = awesome. But, most of all the power that the drill has is flat out mind blowing. I can't bog it down and it gives you everything it's got until the battery is dead. I have not used it in wood yet though since I'm just a commercial guy but I once popped out about 40 holes in 3 panels on one charge using hole saws ranging from half inch to 4". After I laid it all out it took maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## Joerprince (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought Ridgid because it has a lifetime service agreement and you never have to buy another battery because they are covered to


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Joerprince said:


> I bought Ridgid because it has a lifetime service agreement and you never have to buy another battery because they are covered to


Its lifetime of the tool, not you, goodluck with that. The local service center is already hanging guys out to dry with the nicad rigid stuff


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fine Woodworking Mag. just did a cordless drill study via the engineering group at Rowan University,good usable info. I just got all Dewalt 20 volt,three amp batteries,( last a long time and very light) saw,drills,great LED service light,so I would only need two chargers,so far all is good. My first time buying Dewalt,all these years I've used Panasonic.(still the best,check the study) If you have the time,E-Bay is the place to get Dewalt tools.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the new makita brushless lxt is among the best.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Ed Griner said:


> Fine Woodworking Mag. just did a cordless drill study via the engineering group at Rowan University,good usable info. I just got all Dewalt 20 volt,three amp batteries,( last a long time and very light) saw,drills,great LED service light,so I would only need two chargers,so far all is good. My first time buying Dewalt,all these years I've used Panasonic.(still the best,check the study) If you have the time,E-Bay is the place to get Dewalt tools.


I heard the same thing about the Ridgid warranty - some people have so much trouble getting them to honor it, or do so in a reasonable time frame, that it's just not worth it. I'd much rather spend a few hundred dollars on batteries every few years (off necessary, after my Milwaukee warranty runs out) than be down one or two batteries for weeks at a time waiting for warranty replacements.


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

no problem with rigid warranty had battery replace


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I never was a ridgid fan until about 2 months ago. My boss bought me the same kit you are eyeballing and it is awesome. The ergonomics are great, the rubber padded batteries are great, the addition of a flashlight only trigger = awesome. But, most of all the power that the drill has is flat out mind blowing. I can't bog it down and it gives you everything it's got until the battery is dead. I have not used it in wood yet though since I'm just a commercial guy but I once popped out about 40 holes in 3 panels on one charge using hole saws ranging from half inch to 4". After I laid it all out it took maybe 5 minutes.


I agree fully. I have had the x4 set for a little over a month. I love this kit. Works great in wood too with no bogging down. 1 3/8" self-feed bit through a double top plate that was wet green treated lumber, the drilled didn't hesitate at al. The jobmax with the multi-tool works great as well. Only con so far is the recipricating saw is a little on the heavy side, but I can deal with that as it cuts really fast.


----------



## xplod (Feb 19, 2012)

The biggest problem with ridgid not honoring the warranty is the people who do don't follow all the necessary steps to get the lsa#. As a ridgid owner I love their tools and the durability I have gotten out of them.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Had you ever tried Hilti?


----------

